# Fitting a CC DB CS coil to a 2019 Propain Tyee



## Santoman (9 mo ago)

Hi there, I own a 2019 Propain Tyee AL. I would like to mount a Cane Creek DB coil shock with a climbing switch on it. The Propain website states that a CC DB coil shock will fit my frame. However, they do not specify if that includes the CS version. From the diagrams in the CC website, the dimensions of the shock with the CS are different around the piggy back than those of the non-CS version. Has anyone tried to mount the shock in question to their Tyee? Many thanks!


----------

